# Windows 8 - CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT Error



## Andy R (May 20, 2009)

I have a little Asus VivoPC that has Windows 8 installed. It's been running fine until recently when it started to crash and blue screen would show up mentioning a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT error.

When i reboot it works for a bit but after a while it locks up and crashes. I have not been able to figure out what is causing the crash. Following is some information on the computer:

Here is a Speccy report of the machine:
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/u3Ku5spEAY3QKnA6sXwgkiO

It looks like Windows Updates have been trying to be installed and failing for the last few months.

What other information do you need from me to help me trouble shoot this machine?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Your CPU is running pretty hot, try cleaning out the dust, make sure the fans are working.


----------



## elegance51 (Jul 11, 2015)

As suggested above, make sure about the fans and also make sure to check the CPU fluid. This fluid connects the CPU surface to the cooler/heatsink.

Open the CPU lid and check if the fluid is present. If it appears white, crumbled and dry, it's time for a repair or you can replace the fluid yourself.


----------

